# New bit with bearing, a newbies tale



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

Last night stopped on the way home and purchased a 1/2 mortising bit. Not gonna mortise with it, but it fit the need.

Get home, chuck it up, and hit the switch. Bearing follows the template, new and sharp, blasts thru the wood, and them into ....the template.... ??

Turns out the bearings had not been snugged down. Broke out the hex wrench, tightened the bearing and all is good.

Lesson learned: tighten new stuff. Other lesson learned: new bits rock.:dance3:


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

You were very lucky

Nicolas


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

> You were very lucky


Indeed. It's always been highly recommended to check all bearings on bits.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dan,

I have only one question.......

Did the event cause a change of fanny covers? :jester:

Glad there was no injury and a good reminder for all of us to use caution.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Had the same thing happen while hand held routing. Now I always check the bearing. Frustrating way to learn that lesson


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good post for someone who has done more sheet rock taping, topping and floating then "routering" for the past couple months. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> Dan,
> 
> I have only one question.......
> 
> ...


Change of Fanny covers? No. But it did unleash a loooonnnnngggg string of expletives. 

I wold have assumed (first mistake) the the bearing was tight from the factory. Wrong.

My concern was for the template, and the work it was going to take to fix it.

Had it dropped thru the template, work peice on grabbed the benchtop, it could have wrneched the router out of my hands, and now Ive got a drawer chnging expereicne......


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dan, that is something I would never have thought to check for. Thank's for the heads up.

DEB: I won't make fun of your weather anymore, it's suppose to drop to a record 34f tonight. Sounds like you are drooling over Dan's planer


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barry It's still snowing here 
If you are talking about Eric's planer...oh yeah....DROOOOOOOLLLLL! That's a beauty!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

To bad it happened to you Dan. But thanks for the reminder to always check the tightness of a bearing new or used. Could screw up your project but even worse ourselves. Also keep them clean like myself I do a lot of pine projects got some blade cleaner from my last trip to grizzly I spray mine up even when I don't see any gunk let it dry and I add a spirit of wd40 not to heavy. Keeps them turning.


----------

